
What do you want but can't afford currently? - arkadiyt
https://old.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/fuoji0/what_do_you_want_but_cant_afford_currently/
======
jedimind
I almost teared up, didn't expect the thread to be so sad, but also wholesome.
Thank you for sharing.

